# Broxson Outdoors Bass Classic Canceled



## raebrxn48 (Jun 30, 2010)

We decided to cancel the tournament that was scheduled for this Saturday due to lack of entries. We may try to put another tournament together next spring, so we'll keep you posted. 

Sorry, guys!


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry that I was part of the problem..

Wasn't able to register early but was planning on fishing....


----------

